# Has anyone heard from Marj?



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I was wondering about LadysMom. She hasn't been on in 3 days and didn't mention being away. I emailed her to let her know my bows had arrived and I never heard back from her. I am just worried about her and praying she has not had a setback in her recovery process. If you have heard from her, please let us know....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I noticed she hadn't been on in a few days and we're hoping that she it is just that she is having a little procedure done on her foot. I hope that is all and that we'll see her back here soon.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i was wondering the same when she didnt answer my pms


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't heard from her either. I had emailed her a few days ago and haven't heard anything since...it's not like Marj to take so long to respond. Hopefully all is well. Sher, do you still keep in contact w/Marj's daughter? Maybe she could pass along that we are concerned.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am also concerned. She had written to me that she had a doctor's appt today for a 2nd opinion before some additional surgery. Hopefully her family was with her for the weekend and she was just busy.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am also concerned. She had written to me that she had a doctor's appt today for a 2nd opinion before some additional surgery. Hopefully her family was with her for the weekend and she was just busy.....[/B]


Oh, gosh.... Terry and I had hoped that maybe the surgery was happening a little early but this makes me think maybe not.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I sure hope everything is ok and maybe Marj is just busy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I also pmed Marge and haven't got a reply, I sure hope she is ok.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I also pmed Marge and haven't got a reply, I sure hope she is ok.[/B]



According to her Profile page she hasn't logged in since early Monday morning.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope all is well....


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I don't have time this morning to read other posts but had to check if anyone heard from Marj yet. I will keep her in my prayers!







I hope everything is okay.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Terry and I both ended up emailing Marj's daughter. We haven't heard back from her yet.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I talked with Marj a couple of weeks ago she said she was going to have to have another surgical procedure. Apparently a bone in her ankle was not mending properly. ( I believe it is the same foot the infection had flared up in a short while back but not positive). This is an "extra" procedure to the one she knew she'd need down the road.
She said she was not going to board Lady anymore.. and had set up for a gal from the vet office to come give meds/injections etc. Lady just gets too traumatized boarded at the vets and felt staying at home in her own environmrnt was better and I agree. With all of Lady's health issues "being traumatized" can set up a domino affect with health problems that wouldn't be an issue with an otherwise healthy pooch.
Marj thought at the time she'd only be in hospital for a matter of a couple of days then back home to recoup. 
I had it in my head the procedure was to be this upcoming week but now pretty obvious it is this week. I had planned to call her to 'wish her well" before she went in. I feel so bad I got it mixed up! I'm thinking since she hasn't been on since Monday..likely went in on Tuesday.. praying she'll be coming home today!!!!!
I will try to contact her over the week-end. I know she needs to rest upon coming home so won't bother her her today/tonight. If I hear of nay news will post.
We all need to pray she does well and no complications!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Please do let us know. I hope all is well and that things went smoothly for her procedure.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hoping all is well


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

That info about Lady is the same that she told me in a PM a few weeks ago. I hope she was able to work it out. Her PM said that her appt for the 2nd opinion was 9/21 and that was to be before the surgery. I wonder if maybe they did have to move it up. I hope a problem didn't cause the change.......

I had written to her daughter a time or two when she was first in the hospital, but I got no response, so might have had the wrong address. Does anyone else have it?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I sure hope all is well with Marj, my thoughts and prayers a with her and I pray that she is ok and has a speedy recovery from her procedure


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I've been thinking about Marj too. This is what she wrote me last week: I see my doctor next Thursday for a second opinion about more surgery. My ankle isn't healing. I'm pretty sure I need surgery, they're just trying to figure out what kind, so that would put me out of commission for part of October.

So maybe she is just busy with appts and stuff. I hope all is well. I feel terrible that she has had to go through so much!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I've been thinking about Marj too. This is what she wrote me last week: I see my doctor next Thursday for a second opinion about more surgery. My ankle isn't healing. I'm pretty sure I need surgery, they're just trying to figure out what kind, so that would put me out of commission for part of October.
> 
> So maybe she is just busy with appts and stuff. I hope all is well. I feel terrible that she has had to go through so much![/B]



From the PM from her I got on the 16th, I think she was planning to go for the second opinion, and there is more to it than just being busy. I know she is in a lot of pain, which requires her to take medicine for this.
I'm worried. I think she has had more problems. Marj. would check in and let us know she is OK, if she could.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That info about Lady is the same that she told me in a PM a few weeks ago. I hope she was able to work it out. Her PM said that her appt for the 2nd opinion was 9/21 and that was to be before the surgery. I wonder if maybe they did have to move it up. I hope a problem didn't cause the change.......
> 
> I had written to her daughter a time or two when she was first in the hospital, but I got no response, so might have had the wrong address. Does anyone else have it?[/B]


I have her daughter's email address, which is at her place of work. I emailed her last night and as of now, I have not gotten a reply.

I don't think she's not on because she is busy. She usually is on early in the morning at the very least.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm just so mad right now with that kid that caused her accident














in just one minute someone's life can turn upside down. I hope he pays for this somehow, sometime in his life








and I pray that Marj gets better everyday


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayer and thoughts go out to Marj


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got a reply this afternoon from Marj's daughter regarding what happened. Here is what she said:

"Mom is back in the hospital; went to the ER Tuesday because of a bad flare up with the same infection. She had surgery to take all the hardware in her ankle out on Wednesday, and will be at Wake Med at least through the weekend. Hopefully having the metal out will help kill the infection. She is in good spirits though... Thankfully."

Let's hope and pray for Marj's recovery.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts Marjs way for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Poor Marj! I am so concerned for her......I hope she'll recover quickly and get back home!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok count me in, I'm praying for much faster recovery


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

My goodness!
I pray she stays in good spirits and feels better soon .


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

prayers to Marj. and a speedy recovery


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way Marj!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> I got a reply this afternoon from Marj's daughter regarding what happened. Here is what she said:
> 
> "Mom is back in the hospital; went to the ER Tuesday because of a bad flare up with the same infection. She had surgery to take all the hardware in her ankle out on Wednesday, and will be at Wake Med at least through the weekend. Hopefully having the metal out will help kill the infection. She is in good spirits though... Thankfully."
> 
> ...



That's good news sher.







I hope she's better and back home soon.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too have been wondering about her. I pm'd her but haven't received a reply, which is not like Marj at all. I know she has been in a lot of pain and the infection was not going away.

Marj - we miss you soooo much. 

Love you - Jami and Lacey - Lacey sends lots of kisses to you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Marj you poor lady, you have been through so much and now I hope and pray this is the last of your troubles, please get well soon. You are in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy and full recovery









[attachment=13224:attachment]


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I spoke to Marj awhile ago. She has had a setback.. and though it is discouraging... she is a brave gal. She could use prayers that the infection clears...it is very important that it does! She will be on about 4-6 weeks of IV antibiotics. She will have to be pretty much in wheelchair for several weeks.. so after working so long and hard to get where she was.. this is hard. 
She will be in the hospital over the week-end. Possibly home on Monday and continue with Ivs there herself. She has to 're-think' thru her daily routine again as to how to 'manipulate' everything... including Lady's care.

Lady did have to go back to the vets ..so pray for little Lady too. This was not the planned surgery.. the infection created a lot of pain and she ended up in ER..then admitted. So Lady had to go to the vet. Once Marj gets settled home and things 'arranged' there then she will get Lady home and try to manage it. It might actually be easier on her than trying to do it with the walker.. I pray that is so. 
There is a lot depending on the clearing of the infection... then they go from there. so folks.. get those prayer out! 
If I hear anymore I'll let you know. I told her all here were concerned about her 'being missing".


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Terry. Thanks for letting us know. What a horrible setback for poor Marj. She's definitely in my prayers. Lady, too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, that poor soul! She has been through so much!

Prayers for Marj and Lady.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Sher and Terry for the updates!

Hugs and prayers going out for Marj and Lady...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=13230:attachment] Hope you get better soon Marj. I'm so sorry you're having these problems.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Marj, I am so sorry to hear about this setback. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

[attachment=13237:attachment]


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

my thoughts are with marj and her family. i hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you so much for the update....Dearest Marj, we are praying for your speedy recovery. I am confident that this infection will clear and that you are back to your old self in no time.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh no, this is terrible







. I don't think she should be walking with the walker until her legs recover fully. wheelchair is better I think. I will continue praying


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Marj and Lady you are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

We are sending our love, thoughts, prayers and nose licks Marg's way to speed up her recovery. Hopefully things will go her way and she can be home with Lady ASAP.

Marie & (don't forget the tail wags, Mommy!!) Pacino


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I got tears in my eyes reading the update. Poor Marj has been through so much! We send our love out to her and pray she heals quickly.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> I got tears in my eyes reading the update. Poor Marj has been through so much! We send our love out to her and pray she heals quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belle and I add our prayers to yours. Love and Hugs


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I hope the infection clears and you're feeling better soon Marj.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Marj, me 'n Tanner will be thinking about you 'n Lady. Take care.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Our best wishes and prayers are coming Marj`s way. I am so sorry to hear she is back in the hospital


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I am praying for you, Marj.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh no!!! this is NOT what we wanted to hear.
















Sending lots and lots of hugs, prayers and tail wags to Marj and Lady.





































Please get well soon. We all miss you so very much.
















[attachment=13300:attachment]

Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Marj, my thoughts and prayers are coming your way.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Marj, got up thinking about you this morning. I hope that you are beginning to heal. You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I got an email from her daughter this morning and Marj is scheduled to come home today!! Yea!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way Marj. Get Well Soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Marj,
Hope you are going to have some relief from this surgery. We are looking forward to seeing you back online!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Marj, i hope you`ll feel much better in no time! Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers your way Marj !


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better very soon Marj! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

My thoughts are with you....get well soon









Nancy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Aww... I was wondering the same thing... feel better Marj!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Good news on Marj's homecoming! Continued speedy, 100% recovery.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Still sending positive thoughts and prayers your way Marj!


----------

